# iPod, carte son



## agentdouble (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours, mon iPod classic 80gb ne sort plus aucun son, ni via le port casque, ni via le port usb. Pourtant, tout le reste fonctionne parfaitement: synchro, manipulation, lecture. Quand je lis des morceau depuis iTune sur mon iPod, ça marche, mais pas quand je veux écouter sur casque ou sur enceintes dédiées (Bose ou Harman Kardon).

J'ai déjà fait plusieurs reset et restore.
Je me demande s'il y a une carte son dans ces machines et si quelqu'un pourrait me donner des info pour réparer.

Merci de votre aide.

Manu


----------



## agentdouble (12 Mai 2011)

Personne pour me donner un coup de main ??

Manu


----------

